# Workshop Tour



## danst96 (27 Apr 2021)

Been toying whether to do a shop tour or not but since I am moving soon I decided to go for it. Its a pretty basic shop and my hand tool collection is very much in its infancy (not a lot to see on that front yet) The layout has changed slightly but on the video its basically the best i have found out of 4 different configurations. Just as a guide, this was my shop in January. Yes there is a couple of leaks, including near my mains in but I have sorted that out. The missing sections of plasterboard, while does my OCD in is staying as it is because as I mentioned I am moving out very soon and I dont want to put any more money into the infrastructure of the shop.:




Your browser is not able to display this video.





















































And this is my shop a couple of weeks ago. Let me know your opinions, any issues, inefficiencies or improvements you might make.


----------



## danst96 (27 Apr 2021)

sorry the video didnt insert. Please see the link below.









20210410_202429






danielstutt26.wistia.com


----------



## Jameshow (27 Apr 2021)

I would run 6" hose to each of the waste gates so that the max airflow us achieved. 

Also is the table saw on wheels otherwise how do you cut longer lengths? 

Cheers James


----------



## danst96 (27 Apr 2021)

Yes I need to increase the diameter of the hose, I only just updated to the LPHV extractor, my new shop will definitely have 6" hose. 

The table saw has wheels, I pull it out to cut longer lengths and the double doors also open to give me more space. But it is a bit tiny for the amount of machinery I have currently, looking forward to a new shop


----------

